# NHL playoffs are over..now the FINALS are ON!



## Dragonfly (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone watch NHL games? Is your favourite team going to be in the playoffs?

My beloved Leafs haven't clinched a spot yet. Saturday night is do or die argg!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Tampa Bay Lightning!!!! WOOOOT!!!!! lol. :rockwoot:


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 7, 2007)

Tell me the truth - is it Vincent or the Tampa Bay Lightnings you like to watch lol


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 7, 2007)

hockey?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes hockey! I love watching it. Helps when you know the rules.

Plus, I love it when they profile a player as he's working out in a gym - topless.

Those guys are mighty fine!


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 7, 2007)

I feel smart, I guessed that it was hockey. And bam, It was correct.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yayy.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 7, 2007)

OMG...how did you know????!?!?!!!

It's like you're a mind reader!!! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 7, 2007)

I watch 3-4 games a week. I know who all the hotties are lol.

Yes Jesskaa - you are more than just a pretty face!


----------



## Geek (Apr 8, 2007)

Go Ducks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm sure the ducks will go far - but not as far as my Leafs!!!

They won tonight!!!

Now I have to wait and see if the Islanders lose tomorrow.

If they do, the Leafs are in the play offs!!!!!


----------



## Saja (Apr 8, 2007)

Either them or the Leafs......Kinda have to cheer for the lightning.....an island thing....Richards is from here.

We watched the leafs last night from a restaurant.....im pretty sure everyone was cheering for them. Im not a diehard fan, but I do prefer them to montreal hahahahah.

I wouldnt mind seeing crosby win either......Hes a maritimer too!


----------



## Saja (Apr 14, 2007)

So with the Leafs out....who are we cheering for now? hahahah


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 14, 2007)

Sidney Crosby - on the ice or off lol

I love Sidney! If he loses, I want to comfort him hehe

I would like the cup to come back to Canada - all three teams Ottawa, Calgary and Vancouver are going to do well.

Every night there has been 3-4 games on. But it will slow down after the first round. Who are you going to cheer for when Tampa Bay gets the boot?


----------



## s0nicp (Apr 14, 2007)

damn i miss tthe nhl....im in the UK at the moment with the other half...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2007)

:scared: lol!


----------



## Saja (Apr 15, 2007)

Well...I cant help but want the cup to visit my city again, hahahah. I def not a hardcore fan or anything though. I dont know which team Im cheering for. Ill wait for the final two to decide. Hopefully Ottawa or Edmonton.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Saja - Edmonton didn't make the playoffs this year.

Since Toronto is out, I'd like another Canadian team to win as well.

But Sidney was awfully fun to watch today so I might just cheer for Pittsburg.


----------



## Saja (Apr 15, 2007)

I meant to say Calgary...hahaha I dont know why I said Edmonton.(typing late at night on cold medicine is stupid hahah) Im caught between cheering for a Canadian Team, and cheering for local players......Crosby such a great kid....I konw he would do somthing great for the kids if he got time withthe cup.


----------



## Saja (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok....now Im cheering for Ottawa.


----------



## PT-BC99 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well since Tampa Bay is out I'm rooting for the Devils. The Ottawa - New Jersey series should be a very good one, regardless of who wins.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2007)

On the Eastern side, I'm definately rooting for Ottawa.

It still hasn't ben decided if Vancouver or Calgary is in.

I'm loving the Calgary/Detroit series - lots of hard hitting and fights!

I'll know in a couple of days which Western team to follow.

It's fun to talk hockey with girls


----------



## Saja (Apr 23, 2007)

Playoff hockey at that!!!

Just need some beer or timmies and i feel totally canadian hahah


----------



## hs769 (Apr 23, 2007)

I rarely watch hockey.. alot of people around here who keep up with hockey are either red wings or blackhawks fans.. I like the Predators but mainly beacause I used to live near Nashville.. but I dont really keep up with them though..


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2007)

Men's hockey is like watching gladiators beat the crap out of each other, yet try to score at the same time.

Hockey is in my blood.

My mom's family are die hard hockey nuts - I had a great uncle that coached an NHL team for a few years.

My dad received a hockey scholarship when he was in high school.

Both my brother and I have played - and now my son loves the game.

I don't want to stereotype and say that all Canadians enjoy hockey.

But so many of us do enjoy watching - and it helps if you know the rules lol


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 23, 2007)

WOOHOO for the Sharks!


----------



## jessimau (Apr 23, 2007)

Go Devils!!!!!!! :angel: :7: :saevil: 

I'm from NJ, but I actually didn't get into hockey until we moved to CA, when I started watching the Kings. I feel badly for my dad 'cause his team is the Flyers. I think they were the worst team in the league this season.

I love hockey! It's so exciting to watch. My fiance used to play and one of his good friends is the son of the Kings' radio announcer; when we went to his wedding, two of the tv announcers were there, which was really cool. I was all excited about it and wanted to say hi, but felt like a huge nerd. At least Barry Melrose wasn't there -- we've nicknamed him "the talking mullet" for his glorious look.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 24, 2007)

I just watched Vancouver eliminate Dallas - Yahoo!

So now there are two Canadian teams left - Ottawa in the Eastern division and

Vancouver in the Western division.

Woundn't it be something if Ottawa plays Vancouver in the final round.


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2007)

They won't be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Like I said, GO DUCKS!


----------



## LilDee (May 4, 2007)

haha yeah.. seriously everyone around me is depressed now that the canucks lost..

I don't really watch hockey though..

I go crazy during soccer season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (for holland ofcourse)


----------



## Dragonfly (May 4, 2007)

I saw the Canucks lose to the Ducks last night - curse you Tony!!!

To be honest, I thought that series was a bit boring.

I predict that Detroit will win the Western conference and Ottawa will win the Eastern conference.


----------



## Kathy (May 4, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!!! Go Buffalo Sabres!!! As of right now, they are tied 2 and 2 with the NY Rangers and game 5 is tonight!


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2007)

LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Dragonfly (May 6, 2007)

Ottawa just kicked New Jersey's butt - right out of the playoffs!

Maybe we'll find out who Ottawa plays tomorrow.

And don't count all your ducklings yet Tony - they still have to get past the Sharks or Detroit. Am I the only one that smells duck l'orange?


----------



## PT-BC99 (May 6, 2007)

Ottawa played a very good series! I've been enjoying the Buffalo-NY series too.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 6, 2007)

I've been watching the NewYork - Buffalo series as well.

IMO it is the most evenly matched series.

Low scoring but tons of action!


----------



## Kathy (May 7, 2007)

Let's Go Buffalo!! Ottawa next! They kicked ass last night!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 7, 2007)

LOL! You're too funny!


----------



## KristineEL (May 7, 2007)

I love hockey! I have been playing for 10 years in a men's league.

UNFORTUNATELY, I live in Columbus sooo.... yeah. I ran into Dan Fritche on the bike path, 'cause that's about the only thing they've got going on at this point.

Ha.


----------



## SierraWren (May 7, 2007)

I watched some of the playoffs this weekend with my husband, who is from the Czech Republic (a lot of Czechs on the NHL)and loves hockey like a Canadian,lol. Sometimes,I can get really engrossed in it and others, I just get bored,forget who I'm rooting for and why and walk away, lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 11, 2007)

Well what do you know - Ottawa won the first game of the Eastern finals against Buffalo.

Three more to go and it's Ottawa against...yawn... does it really matter?

You know Ottawa is going to take the cup!!!

Anyone want to place a fun bet?


----------



## Kathy (May 11, 2007)

You brat! LMAO! I'm up for it! I have faith in my Sabres! So..what are we betting? Some makeup or something?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 11, 2007)

Hey Kaville - love your sportsmanship - and bravery haha

I was thinking more along the lines of the loser having to swallow a little crow (or duck as the case may be).


----------



## Kathy (May 11, 2007)

Okay...I can manage a little crow if you can! lol... I'm under no illusions about Ottawa being a tough opponent. The Sabres will definitely need to play better than they did last night.


----------



## Saja (May 11, 2007)

I put money down on the Sens hahah!!! Bring'er home boys!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 12, 2007)

Saja - this is a no-money wager. If the Sens win, then we get to make the loser(s)

do/say something very interesting...

I wonder when we'll hear from the bird man quack quack


----------



## Kathy (May 12, 2007)

Uh...what did you have in mind?? :rotfl:


----------



## Geek (May 12, 2007)

LOL! Yep I'm here. I see the Ducks dropped game one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Dragonfly (May 12, 2007)

Yes, the ducks laid an egg, shocker aye? quack quack

I think the losers should pledge their allegiance to the winners' teams in the form of a catchy poem or something like that. But I'm open to other ideas.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 15, 2007)

I just watched the third game in the series of seven - Ottawa vs Buffalo.

To my amazement, Ottawa has won all three of the games.

That means by Wednesday, they can be facing either Detroit or (gag) the Ducks.

It's not too late Kaville to join the team that's going to take the cup!


----------



## Saja (May 15, 2007)

Cyw1......cant you just smell that cup? Smells like.....VICTORY!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 15, 2007)

You know Saja - I can smell victory - it smells like roast duck!!!

Ottawa is playing the Sabres tonight.

I can only say one thing - na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey goodbye!

And speaking of good bye, Detroit kicked the Duck's ass 5 to 0 quack quack


----------



## Aprill (May 16, 2007)

Well I know nothing about hockey, but I hope someone wins, lol


----------



## Saja (May 16, 2007)

THen clearly you should jump on the Senators bandwagon.......alll the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## Aprill (May 16, 2007)

Okay, I will do that. Any other rec's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saja (May 16, 2007)

ITS THE ONLY WAY!!! (jk)


----------



## Aprill (May 16, 2007)

oh ok, sorry sorry sorry, GO SENATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (May 17, 2007)

Ha ha....the Sabres beat the Senators and live to fight another day! Overconfidence is a killer! Anyway...even if we lose, us Buffaloians are used to this. We have the football team that went to the Super Bowl three straight years and lost all three times, remember??!! LOL...


----------



## Saja (May 17, 2007)

Strategy.....its alll strategy!


----------



## Shelley (May 17, 2007)

Go Senators! :rockwoot:


----------



## Dragonfly (May 17, 2007)

Now that Pronger is out, the ducks are really going to struggle quack quack.

My prediction: Detroit will kick the ducks tail feathers!

As for the Sabres - Ottawa is just fishing. Cast out and reel in. Let's go Sens!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2007)

NEWS FLASH: OTTAWA ROCKS and BUFFALO WALKS!!!!

It was a good series but sadly, not quite good enough for the Sabres.

Ottawa will play (oh, I don't know, does it really matter) for the STANLEY CUP!!!!!


----------



## PT-BC99 (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations Ottawa! Heck of a series. I hope the Finals are just as exciting.


----------



## Kathy (May 20, 2007)

The fate of Buffalo teams! Ugghhh!!! Well...they gave it their best shot. It just wasn't good enough. So...we're still waiting to see who the Senators are playing right?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2007)

I really enjoyed watching the Sens play the Sabres. I thought it was great series.

Regardless of whomever the Sens play next, it will go down as the best series in the play offs. Too bad it didn't go to seven games.


----------



## Kathy (May 20, 2007)

I think our sports teams are cursed when it comes to making it all the way. It's depressing sometimes. Ah well....there's always next year if we don't lose our top playing free agents!


----------



## Saja (May 20, 2007)

Well , the Ducks reallly pulled that outta their asses at the last minute. Gotta love sudden death!


----------



## Geek (May 21, 2007)

Yay Ducks!!! They may just make it. I'm glad I have high definition


----------



## Geek (May 23, 2007)

Oh hell ya, Ducks, just showed the Red Wings, WHAT WAS UP!

I really enjoyed watching the Ducks play the Red Wings tho. I thought it was awesome series.

Ducks will have some work cut for themselves facing the SENS.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for changing the heading Tony - this one is much more appropriate.

I think the finals will start on Saturday - to give the Ducks a good rest.

God knows they are going to need their strength cause the Sens are going to

kick their tail feathers! quack quack!


----------



## PT-BC99 (May 23, 2007)

LOL Tony! I know exactly what you mean about high def., it truly makes watching hockey even better! 

As for the upcoming series, I'm looking forward to excellence! I hope neither team lets us down as far as excitement goes. As for who wins, well we'll have to wait and see. :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2007)

Speaking of high definition, the NHL needs high definition cameras in the goal area. Too many goals were contested (and lost) because the camera's images were inconclusive.

If only the water bottles could be put somewhere else (attached to side of net maybe) rather than the top of the net, because they block the view as well.

Although I'm behind the Sens, Emery is notorious for trying to place his bottle to block camera shots.


----------



## Geek (May 28, 2007)

LOL! You better hope so, since the Ducks have home ice advantage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Dragonfly (May 28, 2007)

The Ducks have home ice advantage? That is suppose to mean something?

This doesn't phase the Sens one bit. In fact, they have won many playoff games

on their opponent's ice.

I wonder how the Ducks will fair when they play in Ottawa?

Let's go Sens - and may the best team (Sens) win! quack quack


----------



## PT-BC99 (May 29, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS: The Mighty Ducks WIN Game I.

WooHoo! The series is ON! I hope everyone brings their "A" Game every night.


----------



## Geek (May 29, 2007)

If the ducks win all their home games, that won't matter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

You sure talk it up don't you????LMAO....Is Ottawa your team?

Yip, I saw it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> w00t


----------



## SqueeKee (May 29, 2007)

GO SENS! (Even tho I'm a philly fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Dragonfly (May 29, 2007)

"If the ducks win all their home games, that won't matter" - why do you say "If"?

Doesn't sound like you have much faith in your clucks, I mean ducks.

That was just a little tease - Sens will take the cup!!!!!


----------



## Geek (May 29, 2007)

OK, I've been reading back in the thread!!!!

LOL! At least I'm not falling for a secondary team since mine is already out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> lololol Hey, I guess if I do the same, my second team would be the sens then all my teams will prevail for sure hahaha

tease tease tease


----------



## Dragonfly (May 29, 2007)

Are you referring to the Leafs?

They will be number 1 in my heart, but the Sens are not number 2 LOL.

I want the cup to come back to Canada - and the Sens will be the team to do it!!!


----------



## Saja (May 29, 2007)

Yeah the cup might as well be in Canada, thats where all the good players spend the summer, ahahah


----------



## SqueeKee (May 29, 2007)

Hahahaha! Good one Saja  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (May 30, 2007)

Game 2 starts in 15 minutes. My prediction: 3-1 for the Good Guys. Go Sens Go!!!


----------



## Geek (May 31, 2007)

LOL! Nope!

1-0 Ducks! Lets go up north now


----------



## PT-BC99 (May 31, 2007)

What a GREAT game! Hard hitting without getting nasty, great goal-tending, fast, accurate passing (after the first period). Whew, I feel like I need a nap now. :rotfl: On to Ottawa. It will be exciting to see how the home crowd affects the Senators. I can't say it enough, what a series so far.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 31, 2007)

PT-BC99 You could give those commentaters a run for their money!

Okay so I got the score half right. Just wait until the next game in Ottawa.

The stadium is going to ROCK! I predict that Ottawa will win game 3 (and 4).


----------



## Geek (May 31, 2007)

Hmm no chatter to me lol I wonder why

They NEED to or they are in trouble. Your an Ofer on your predictions LOL :moa:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 2, 2007)

Tonight the Sens will rock Ottawa and the fans will be going crazy.

The first two games were just an appetizer.

The Ducks will be the main course quack quack

Way to go Sens! Woot Woot!


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Uh oh, looks like Mz prediction ^^^ TAINT predicting well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> hehehe

Looking grim despite the LOPSIDED OFFICIATING, JEEZ

The main course were crooked politicians  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## PT-BC99 (Jun 5, 2007)

Another good game. Right til the end of the 2nd period when it truly seemed as if Andersson intentionally hit the puck at Niehermeyer. I thought that would get the ducks in a twist and it did. Tension has definitely risen for both teams. Did you hear the Ref tell Emery he could step out to defend but they didn't want him to be flopping around on the ice. It did seem to give the Ducks a little more edge in the third period.

Again a good game. I'm so pleased with the play between both teams. We'll just have to wait and see what happens next.

:yay:


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2007)

Well since the Penguins got knocked out the first round by the EVIL Sen's (hehe) .... And then my hometown team of Detroit died..... I'm routing for the Ducks..... Mainly because Randy Carlisle is thier coach.. i still remember him playing for the Pen's in the 80's.... Long blonde hair blowing in the breeze... and he was the last player in the NHL to never wear a helmet...

We had a game last night also, won 6-2. so were in first going into our playoffs..... Did see the third period of game 4, while studing math with my son... lol

Go Ducks.....

Love Karren


----------



## Saja (Jun 5, 2007)

I am sooo not into this series, the only game I have actually watched was sat nights game. Oh well, at least I wont go through withdrawl when its over.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2007)

The Sens were feeling sorry for the Duck's loss of Draper - and cut them some slack.

The reality is that Cory Perry will bring the cup back or the sens will.

It's a win win case for Canada.


----------



## Karren (Jun 6, 2007)

Awwwwww. I must have missed Draper getting injured, last night? Before the third period?

Though I'm not a big Ducks fan... And I have always said that hockey shouldn't be allowed where ice doesn't form naturally... lol The Sen's did beat up on my beloved Penguins...... Grrrrrrrrrrr

Love Karren


----------



## Saja (Jun 6, 2007)

Hahhaha, thats awsome. If you didnt learn to skate on a pond in your backyard when you were 4, hahahaha.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2007)

I should have said Pronger, not Draper. I'm shocked that Tony didn't dive bomb me on that one. lol

The NHL is a business just like any other.

The league is always on the look out for big revenue like Las Vegas as oppose to Hamilton, Ontario. Even though Hamilton would kill for a team and Las Vegas couldn't give 2 cents.

A Canadian millionaire (Blackberry inventor) has made a bid to purchase a US team. If it goes through, I believe the team will come to Canada in a few years.


----------



## Karren (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah.... It sure is a business!!! Hamilton tried to steal the Pengins away... Then KC tried.... finally it took a slot's casino and lots of taxpayer $$ to keep them here!!!

Syd the kid and Malkin will return next season!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ohhh and I have one of those "Crackberry's" lol It's a Canadian plot to ruin everones thumbs!!! lol

Three actually!! lol There was a pond just down the street where i grew up in Michigan... And mother would bundle me up in my snow-suit and take me down to the pond.... little push. wheeeeeeeeeeeeee...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love Karren


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 6, 2007)

I learned how to skate on a frozen brook. The ice was all ripply in alot of places - not the best experience I ever had! LOL!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2007)

syd the kid - I loovvvee Sidney Crosby! W

Wonder if there have been any sightings of my man in the maritimes.

Could be do or die tonight. I love hockey - don't want the series to end.

I have faith in my boys - maybe Alfredson will take another shot at Niedemeyer.


----------



## PT-BC99 (Jun 6, 2007)

Carolyn, I love hockey too! I've enjoyed this series so far. I'm hoping Ottawa wins tonight just to prolong the series! As I've said before, I hope both teams make this a great series and give it their all. See you after the game. :tee:


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2007)

Well that break away by Alfredson was really good but Phillips and Emery kicking the puck in thier own neet..... jeeezzzz Sen's only have one period to get their act together.....

Karren


----------



## Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

LMAO! w00t!


----------



## Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a sneaky feeling that you're NOT a poor sport like HE is. Did you see the pre-game interview with him? What a lier. Even the announcers made fun of him. We all laughed our asses off when he said "uhhhh no, I didn't do it on purpose". Poor Loser, that guy is, can't play hockey or even lie good.


----------



## PT-BC99 (Jun 7, 2007)

:rockwoot:

Congratulations Anaheim! What a crazy game to end this season. :rockwoot: You just have to love this game. :rockwoot:.


----------



## Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

I got one thing to say:



QUACKQUACK!!!!!!!!!!!!

W00t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Ducks Rawked!!!!!! Congrats to our fellow Finnish guy, Teemu Selene and congrats to

ROB NIEDERMAYER, true champions!!! The cup belongs in CALIFORNIA!
I have a feeling this thread will die now. Our friends from the north will prolly be quiet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2007)

Tony, you QUACK me up hahahahahaha

I am hapy for Teemu

I agree that Alfredsson hit Niedemeyer on purpose

And I agree that he's not that good because....

All the great players are CANADIAN!!!!!

Too bad nobody bet me anything - I'd be looking like a ... right about now.

Like I said earlier, the Duck's win is also a win for Canadians.

The Canadian Ducks will be bringing the cup back to Canada so all us locals can get a good look at it, plus a few pictures.


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2007)

Well on the positive side....... Only 3 more months till the pre-season starts!!!!!

Can't wait!!

GO PENGUINS!!!!!

Carolyn, Next year we will have to wager a Victoria Secret Girt card!!! Takes sports betting to a new level when you can win lingerie!!! hehe

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love Karren


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't mind the idea of betting a gift card.

Maybe Tony can hold it for us - unless he wants in on the gift card as well hehehe

My favourite is the Leafs. They will be playing Penguins quite a bit.

But I have to tell you I have a huge crush on Sidney so I have a soft spot for the Penguins.


----------



## Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, my friend from the north speaks!!!!!! hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> LOL

I loved how Niedermeyer just stood there after being blasted with the puck, as to say..."YOU KNOB, is that all you got?" lmao

Ducks blew them away, plain and simple, it's over, cup is here!!! They were *CLEARLY* the better coached team, played team and sportsmen.

Congrats Ducks, it's not only your night, but your _YEAR_! I'll be attending the street congratulatory party.


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd be afraid that tony would run off to VS and buy lingerie for himself!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

And Sidney is a sweet kid!! Should be a great season... And next year the company I work for is moving accross the street from the Penguins practice rink.... Soo at lunch I can go over and watch them skate!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love Karren


----------



## Saja (Jun 7, 2007)

You have a crush on the Kid? no, really? nah, never would have guessed hahahhah. Did I mention Im gonna be driving through his home town in about 48 hours. Ill keep a look out just for you!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2007)

Saja

Make sure you post every single, every smidgen, every detail of Sidney's sightings.

I'm soooo jealous!

Karen you lucky girl! Able to watch the Penguin's practices - that's great!

I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## Karren (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll take some photos and post them when we get moved over.... Start a Sydney Crosby photo album!! lol

Love Karren


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL. Congrats, Tony!


----------



## Saja (Jun 10, 2007)

I drove through his home town, I was in SObeys, he was not. hahahah. I told my friend about this and he asked if i wanted to go have my pic taken infront of Crosbys house (my friend is a cameraman for a tv station and knows where he lives) but i thought that was a little silly hahahah


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 10, 2007)

Saja, there is nothing silly about gettng your picture taken in front of the Crosby house.

Picture this, you are standing in front of their house and Sidney looks out the window. You can tell he is working out because he only has shorts on and he is quite sweaty.

He asked what is going on and you tell him you are getting a picture taken.

He says just a minute, then walks outside, toward you.

He asks if you would like a picture of him in front of the house.

You tell him that you have a friend that would love to get a picture of him.

So he lets you take a few pictures of him, sweaty and shirtless.

And you quickly post them to this thread!

So you see, nothing silly about getting your picture taken in front of his house.


----------



## Saja (Jun 10, 2007)

Next time, I promise!!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 11, 2007)

Or he calls the police and they haul you off to jail.... lol

When Sidney is in the Burgh, he lives with Mario and his family.... Try to get near his house!!!

Karren


----------



## Geek (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread has gone way OT from the current FINALS discussion.

I'll close it. Ducks smoked em' hard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> time to live it up!

Can you open a new thread regarding Sidney.


----------

